# GPT [CORRUPT]



## balanga (Feb 23, 2016)

I have installed a FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE on an 8GB USB stick. It boots up OK but shows


```
GPT (7.5G)  [CORRUPT]
```

when I run `gpart show /dev/da0`. This suggests some sort of problem.

Should I try and fix this?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2016)

balanga said:


> when I run `gpart show /dev/da0`. This suggests some sort of problem.


And we're supposed to guess what it says?


----------



## obsigna (Feb 23, 2016)

Perhaps `gpart recover /dev/da0` can fix this. See the chapter titled "RECOVERING" in gpart(8).


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 23, 2016)

This is often due to having overwritten the backup GPT table, or maybe using MBR tools on the PMBR, but it is best to figure out the setup before recovering.


----------



## balanga (Feb 23, 2016)

obsigna said:


> Perhaps `gpart recover /dev/da0` can fix this. See the chapter titled "RECOVERING" in gpart(8).



Thanks - that worked


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 23, 2016)

Well... if you overwrote the backup GPT with metadata from something else, then overwrote that by recovering the GPT, expect a surprise.


----------

